# New from UK



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All

I am a new forum member from the UK and new to the haunting scene. I will be doing my first home haunt this year and am busy getting everything ready for the big day (night). I think I will start of simple and progress over the years. For my first project I am going to attempt to do my own graveyard any sugestions ?

Thanks

Anton


----------



## Mister_Data (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Anton to hauntforum!

I'd start your graveyard off with a bunch of home made tombstones made from foam, a PVC or scrap wood cemetery fence with the optional pair of entrance columns+gate topped by gargoyles.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome snake..
check out the haunts and displays thread you will get a ton of ideas there
http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!!! 

Where abouts in the UK are you? I lived in a south Warwickshire village for eight years; my hubs is from Stratford. We have quite a few members from your side of the pond.

You'll find lots of great ideas. Folks here are talented and enthusiastic and are happy to share information.

Great to have you!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hello snake. welcome to the forum


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome Snake!

Good Luck with your haunt!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello Ssssssnake, 
Welcome to the best damned forum on the web.
I have a tutorial for making foam tombstones here: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/foam_tombstones.html
Good luck with your haunt!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oooh good, another Brit! Where are you from Snake??

Ana


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Snake, it looks like the UK is forming a nice little group.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

welcome snake  where in the uk are you ? im in ashford, kent


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting an welcome, A grave yard is a good start and is easy to add on to later (fencing, pilars, gates , ground breakers, coffins, ect). Styrofoam is the easies to work with. I use a two inch thick bead type foam for mine. Remember if you paint them to use water base paint (latex) for the fist coat. Oil base paint will eat the foam (spray paint). But you can use in on top of the water base later. Here is a good place to look for info and new projects to.
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome snake and cheers! Glad you're here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Anton. I'd suggest start scrounging any foam you can find thick enough for headstones, if not resort to scrap wood. Any kind of a fence really sets a cemetery off.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

snake said:


> Hi All
> For my first project I am going to attempt to do my own graveyard any sugestions ?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hi Snake. Even just a simple fence and styro gravestones will do the trick.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------

